# engine won't turn over, please HELP ASAP 1996 Sentra GXE



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

car was doing perfect but tonight at 9PM all of a sudden it refused to turn over. We tried everything to get her started but nothing. Had it jumped but nothing. 

I just got a brand new battery 2 weeks ago, and the battery is good. All the lights, stereo, etc work. I don't know much about cars but this seems like a starter problem???? How can i check this. 

Can someone describe where the starter is located? Maybe i'll check it out tomorrow and see if the ground wire is f##cked up. 

Car is parked at some mall parking lot right now, i[m so pissed. plesae help so i wont pay to pay $$$$ for towing on monday mornig


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

any click when you turned it to start? If it is clicking, but not turning over, you could try giving the started a tap with a hammer a few times (just tap it so if the brushes are stuck you can knock them free... not re-shape the housing of it  ), the starter is on the driver side of the engine. Unclip your air intake from the filter and lift it up if your having a hard time getting to it.


EDIT: oh apparently it depends on what kind of transmission you have... That picture is from a B13 manual, but the GA16DE should still be the same. So on the back side of the engine for an auto, or driver side for a manual. (that view is showing the back side of the engine)


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

more than likly stuck as he said, it happed to me as well, just DONT hit it to hard, you can ruin the magnet if you hit to hard


----------



## ProV1 (Jul 6, 2006)

thanks guys. for whatever reason, teh car started right up this morning.. i didnt even need to bang on anything. drove to a mechanic, and it died there again. 

got the starter replaced, he wanted $330 at first but after b1tching got it down to $270.. $HIT!!


----------



## WhatDah (Nov 12, 2006)

ProV1 said:


> thanks guys. for whatever reason, teh car started right up this morning.. i didnt even need to bang on anything. drove to a mechanic, and it died there again.
> 
> got the starter replaced, he wanted $330 at first but after b1tching got it down to $270.. $HIT!!



wow i think that's expensive? I remember I replaced my for like 120 something i believe like a month ago. 95 200sx.. may be your newer car cost more .. dunno , i looked at it and it was really easy to replace to, but didnt' have the time to do so.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

dude you should have replaced it your self, could have saved some mony, but i understand if you have a lack of resourses, i am the same way


----------

